# What classic camera would you like to see "digital"



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

@limr , prepare yourself to throw up in your mouth ...

If you could have any classic camera brought from the history to be "digitalized" (as if they had just removed the film and stuck in a sensor instead) what would it be?

For me:

Canonete GIII QL. Yes, I know the G7 comes close. But it's just not a Canonete, nor FF.
Yashicamat/Roleicord - With a mushy mid-century tessar/xenotar-like lens.
FUJI GX680 - With a giant X-Trans back ... because GX680 b*tches!
Though any fuji G-series cameras would be cool.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2016)

Easy....

Pentax 110 super.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Easy....
> 
> Pentax 110 super.



The Pentax Q seems to come close, if only it had an EVF. Either way, the Q looks like a REALLY cool camera. Kind of want to pick one up for funzies, you could put any sort of weirdo lens on it. IQ is pretty amazing, and they're really priced right for what they are.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Easy....
> ...



the Pentax whatsit?
gonna have to look into that.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Deff do! They're these funky little mirrorless cameras, a little larger than a GoPro. Sell for under $100 used on ebay. Check out some image samples.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...




OMG!
the digitized my 110 super!

ouch on the sensor size though...
even my nikon 1 has a 1" sensor and is almost the same size camera  body.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 7, 2016)

Goldman's Detective Camera

587: Goldmann's Detective Camera (9 x 12 cm), 1890 : Lot 587

Just love to hit the local hipster hangout with this bad oscar hanging from my Black Rapid.. lol


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2016)

Fuji did the same basic thing with their S1 Pro and S2 Pro, but those were built on low-end, never-to-be-a-classic Nikon N60 and N80 film cameras. The bought Nikon film bodies, then "digitalized" them. I think the S3 Pro was also an N80 derivative, not sure, never owned one, but I bought the S1 Pro and S2 Pro.

Hmmm...I have a miniaturized Rolleiflex digitial....very tiny, low MP sensor (5MP?), Holga-grade optics and image quality...a conversation piece, really, but a FULL-sized Rollei TLR would be cool, especially if it had a good-size sensor in it.

_Classic cameras digitialized_...hmmmm...Nikon F would be cool. Body is large, full-sized, plenty of room for a decent battery in the film compartment area. Plenty of accessories and lenses for this. Pentax Spotmatic would be neat too, plenty of lenses, and a very pretty old-fashioned design appeal.

In more-modern cameras the Nikon FE-2 would be sweet, as would the Nikon FM, or the Pentax MX.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Mar 7, 2016)

Canon AE-1.   I just remember how much fun I had with it.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 7, 2016)

dang...
the pentax Q10's are cheap on ebay...
can get one with the 15-55 f/2.8-4.5 lens for under $200 shipped. 
so tempted to grab one just for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 7, 2016)

Do ya mean the Kodak Mickey-Matic110 I just got isn't digital? it takes a battery...

How about my Eagle Eye box camera by Pho Tak? no?

Well then I'm gettin' outta here before Lenny gets on and sees this thread!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 7, 2016)

Polaroid.
But instead of pulling out a film and waiting
it would print out a photo with a builtin micro-printer which converts air into different pigmented ink for an endless supply.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 7, 2016)

I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.


----------



## jake337 (Mar 7, 2016)

Mamiya 7ii


----------



## runnah (Mar 7, 2016)

I could never master the "happy sun" setting.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 7, 2016)

Joe


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 7, 2016)

Pentax K-1000.

Why?  Because it's the only non-disposable film camera I every used, and it was awesome.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.



Whoever took the aperture ring off the lens should be shot. Take that a$$hole to pasture.

I know that this started with film. But still...


----------



## runnah (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.
> ...



All my cine lenses have ap rings. declicked too.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.
> ...



explain why it matters to _you_ how one changes aperture?


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 7, 2016)

Plaubel W67.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.
> ...


I think Canon did that first with the EF lens mount era.

So You can blame Canon.

I use my camera body wheel to change aperture even on all my AF-D lenses.  So I really don't miss it.  I think it was Ken Rockwell who was so mightily opposed to it's removal.


----------



## xenskhe (Mar 7, 2016)

Contax T. (A black one.)


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

xenskhe said:


> Plaubel W67.



Ewww! Really? The W67 is an insult to Plaubel!

Makina III definitely. But not the the W67!!


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> @limr , prepare yourself to throw up in your mouth ...
> 
> If you could have any classic camera brought from the history to be "digitalized" (as if they had just removed the film and stuck in a sensor instead) what would it be?
> 
> ...


I would hate to see my GW690 in digital

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 7, 2016)

Braineack said:


> I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.


Cameras were built better in the past

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pentax 6x7  67


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 7, 2016)

Nikon FM2
Rollei f2.8
Mamiya RZ67


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

Well if we're talking 35mm then it has to be the Nikon F2A photomic. The God of all 35mm cameras.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

Finally, and I can barely type this...........
Graflex Speed Graphic!!!

Ok, I am going to smoke a cigarette and take a shower now.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2016)

Speaking of a Speed Graphic being digitized...seems like a digital sensor housed in  something very sturdy, like a Polaroid 545 type metal film holder would allow many 4x5 cameras to de "digitalized". That large end on the 545 film holder could probably accept a good-sized lithium ion battery.

The Mamiya C330f twin-lens reflex would be another neat camera as a digital. I could also really go for something more-modern yet inexpensive, like say a Voigtlander Bessa R-series type of digital rangefinder, with a Leica M-mount. Sort of Leica-like, a small rangefinder type body with basic features, but without the $7,999 price tag.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 7, 2016)

Am I wrong to think a digital TLR would be awesome? Unless they already make one.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

Derrel said:


> In more-modern cameras the Nikon FE-2 would be sweet, as would the Nikon FM, or the Pentax MX.



Digital FM would be very cool. No screen, naturally.


----------



## BobRossi (Mar 7, 2016)

Rolleiflex


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Speaking of a Speed Graphic being digitized...seems like a digital sensor housed in  something very sturdy, like a Polaroid 545 type metal film holder would allow many 4x5 cameras to de "digitalized". That large end on the 545 film holder could probably accept a good-sized lithium ion battery.
> 
> The Mamiya C330f twin-lens reflex would be another neat camera as a digital. I could also really go for something more-modern yet inexpensive, like say a Voigtlander Bessa R-series type of digital rangefinder, with a Leica M-mount. Sort of Leica-like, a small rangefinder type body with basic features, but without the $7,999 price tag.


True, so true.  But there is just something old time sexy about the Speed Graphic especially with the edition of a digital sensor.  



 

As Frank or Dean-o would have said......Vavavoom!


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

I keep thinking Sony will come out with a digital Rollei 6006 with a giant waist-level EVF and a 127-format square sensor.

I can totally see Sony doing something weird like that.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm surprised that Phase One hasn't come out with one.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

2nd the Pentax K1000. Who knows, maybe I will make one....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> 2nd the Pentax K1000. Who knows, maybe I will make one....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Only if it has no LCD.  Otherwise it's just a stripped down DSLR with reduced teaching value.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > 2nd the Pentax K1000. Who knows, maybe I will make one....
> ...


Right, screw the LCD... No menus. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I'm surprised that Phase One hasn't come out with one.



No. They went with the Mamiya 645 body and killed off Rollei! The XF is a good looking machine, but lacks the cool factor.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that Phase One hasn't come out with one.
> ...


The thing is from my perspective, they already have the technology.  It comes down to engineering a new housing with the proper compatibility.  From a market standpoint however, I have no clue whether it would be there in sufficient numbers or not.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 7, 2016)

No, and the 6006/6008 always did look a little cumbersome. I handled a 6008 once, don't really remember much about it though, aside from it looking like a blinged out brick with a lens attached.


----------



## weepete (Mar 7, 2016)

Pentax k with a split prism viewfinder, nostalgic for me as I used my dads one when I was a kid. Still rememer shooting with it and using the lightmeter on the side when we holidayed in Africa. 

I'd also love to have a roli digital with a decent sized sensor


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 7, 2016)

OK you guys are freakin' me out now. Wait til I tell your mother. I mean Lenny.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of a Speed Graphic being digitized...seems like a digital sensor housed in  something very sturdy, like a Polaroid 545 type metal film holder would allow many 4x5 cameras to de "digitalized". That large end on the 545 film holder could probably accept a good-sized lithium ion battery.
> ...







 

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 7, 2016)

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 7, 2016)

Joe


----------



## SCraig (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> If you could have any classic camera brought from the history to be "digitalized" (as if they had just removed the film and stuck in a sensor instead) what would it be?


None.  I like new technology.  I like autofocus and selectable aperture priority / shutter priority / manual and multiple frames per second.  I like metering that works well and all the other bells and whistles that probably wouldn't be available with just a digital back.  I don't want to go back to what is stuck back in my closet somewhere, I like what I use.


----------



## limr (Mar 7, 2016)

unpopular said:


> @limr , prepare yourself to throw up in your mouth ...
> 
> If you could have any classic camera brought from the history to be "digitalized" (as if they had just removed the film and stuck in a sensor instead) what would it be?
> 
> ...



The cheese is your question...





Okay, now that I've purged and had a breath mint, I'll think about answering...



What to say? I'd hate to see any of them corrupted or brought back to satisfy the Williamsburg fad du jour, but if all film went away...








Sorry, had to go gag again for a second...lemme try again...

If all film went away and I _had_ to shoot digital, I'd want an old trusty classic with me. My beloved K1000 should always be by my side. I'd also LOVE to continue shooting with a TLR, and just like Derrel...



Derrel said:


> The Mamiya C330f twin-lens reflex would be another neat camera as a digital.



...I was going to suggest the C330. That thing rocks AND I'd still get to have a camera with bellows. Don't know why, but I adore bellows.

I also think it would be fun to have a digital toy camera - a Holga, or a cigar-box pinhole camera, or the little Konstruktor. No or very few settings so you keep the unpredictability, same dreamy image quality. That could ease some of my pain.

Finally, as something more realistic (in the sense that it could happen tomorrow if I could afford it), I could just get a digital back for my Mamiya 645! 




astroNikon said:


> Polaroid.
> But instead of pulling out a film and waiting
> it would print out a photo with a builtin micro-printer which converts air into different pigmented ink for an endless supply.



You.Are.Killing.Me.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 8, 2016)

Well ... Mamiya 6 or 7, of course. Digital 6x7, now that would rock. 




Braineack said:


> I'd like to see them stop worrying about cameras in the past and look towards the future.


 Nothing stops you from putting autofocus and image stabilization into an older looking body.



astroNikon said:


> I use my camera body wheel to change aperture even on all my AF-D lenses.  So I really don't miss it.  I think it was Ken Rockwell who was so mightily opposed to it's removal.


 I have no choice but to use the aperture ring of my new all-mechanical no-electronics lens.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Speaking of a Speed Graphic being digitized...seems like a digital sensor housed in  something very sturdy, like a Polaroid 545 type metal film holder would allow many 4x5 cameras to de "digitalized". That large end on the 545 film holder could probably accept a good-sized lithium ion battery.
> 
> The Mamiya C330f twin-lens reflex would be another neat camera as a digital. I could also really go for something more-modern yet inexpensive, like say a Voigtlander Bessa R-series type of digital rangefinder, with a Leica M-mount. Sort of Leica-like, a small rangefinder type body with basic features, but without the $7,999 price tag.


There is already one, Epson RD1 , RD1s and RD1x

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Mar 8, 2016)

Leica have already done this with the R8 and R9 you could shoot film or put a digital back on it

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxxieroxxie@45@1971 (Mar 8, 2016)

Poloroid

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2016)

That's easy. MINOX 35GT


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 10, 2016)

gk fotografie said:


> My all time favorite Linhof Kardan Master GTL, but yes, *with a fullsize 4x5" sensor* and no further bells and whistles. When it would be there, I'd buy it straight away without looking.


LargeSense Large Format Digital Backs and Cameras

They'll make a 4x5 version, too.

Obviously it wont be a Linhof just yet, but I guess you'll probably be able to mount it to a Linhof ?


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 10, 2016)

Lubitel 166 B 
Or komsomolet !


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 13, 2016)

gk fotografie said:


> Wow, look at the size of the 8x10" digital back, it's enormous!


 As I understand it, so far only a prototype exists.

If they are successful, I wouldnt be surprised if they made a version that can be used on regular 8x10 and 4x5 large format cameras ... basically they would need to separate the sensor into a box with sensor and touchscreen, and a battery pack to keep the whole thing going.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 13, 2016)

Id love to believe LargeSense would go into production.

But we all know better. The problem with the internet is that every crazy prototype someone thinks up is made public.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 13, 2016)

Kodak Instamatic 124, with LED flash cube.


----------



## kroyer (Mar 15, 2016)

unpopular said:


> @limr , prepare yourself to throw up in your mouth ...
> 
> If you could have any classic camera brought from the history to be "digitalized" (as if they had just removed the film and stuck in a sensor instead) what would it be?
> 
> ...



I used to own a Rolleiflex 6008i and it was pure magic.
I'd love to own the upgraded Rolleiflex 6008AF with a 4,5x6 digital back and any Arca 8x10 camera with a digital back to.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 15, 2016)

kroyer said:


> I used to own a Rolleiflex 6008i and it was pure magic.
> I'd love to own the upgraded Rolleiflex 6008AF with a 4,5x6 digital back and any Arca 8x10 camera with a digital back to.



Rollei was offering students at my school these crazy special discounts, so a few of my classmates jumped on board with 6008AF at like half price. Everyone really seemed to like them and the idea of a traditional 6x6 SLR with AF was definitely appealing.


----------



## kroyer (Mar 15, 2016)

kroyer said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > @limr , prepare yourself to throw up in your mouth ...
> ...



Damn it! 
I totally forgot about the Fuji gsw 690 III!!! I'd love to have a Fuji gsw 690 III with a modern 6x9cm Sony CMOS (albeit fictional)


----------



## Watchful (Mar 16, 2016)

*Agfa Silette *
*It was my first camera and so, has a place in my heart.*


----------



## table1349 (Mar 16, 2016)

Im waiting for a digital version of this little baby...



Yes it is real.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 17, 2016)

No swing/tilt?

Just a toy camera, really.


----------



## Peeb (Mar 17, 2016)

unpopular said:


> @limr , prepare yourself to throw up in your mouth ...
> 
> If you could have any classic camera brought from the history to be "digitalized" (as if they had just removed the film and stuck in a sensor instead) what would it be?
> 
> ...


Totally agree on the canonette.  Give me autofocus tho - that was a difficult thing to focus if you lacked vertical lines!


----------



## unpopular (Mar 19, 2016)

Really? I really liked it's rangefinder a lot!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 19, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Really? I really liked it's rangefinder a lot!


Maybe just me!


----------



## unpopular (Mar 19, 2016)

@Peeb I've only used the GIII QL. Earlier versions may not have been as good?


----------



## Peeb (Mar 19, 2016)

unpopular said:


> @Peeb I've only used the GIII QL. Earlier versions may not have been as good?


 I just recalled family photos where it was  necessary for me to ask someone to hold up their finger ("we're #1!")  so that I had a vertical line to use for purposes of getting things aligned in the focusing grid. 

 Really a stellar little camera, though!


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2016)

Peeb said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > @Peeb I've only used the GIII QL. Earlier versions may not have been as good?
> ...


Funny, we never called it "we're #1"  Polite society does not allow me to explain what it means were I am from.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 19, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Really a stellar little camera, though!



Shutters have a bit a problem getting sluggish with age, which is a problem with all lower-end leaf shutters in general. But otherwise they're built like a tank. I had one with a gummed up shutter and tried taking it apart for funzies.

Didn't get very far though. I literally couldn't get the enclosure off.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 19, 2016)

unpopular said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Really a stellar little camera, though!
> ...


----------



## fmw (Mar 20, 2016)

Not possible for me.  My favorite small SLR camera of all time was the Nikon F2.  It could operate without a battery.  No digital camera can operate without a battery.   My favorite medium format SLR was the Mamiya RZ67.  There were digital backs available, I think, for a while but they weren't affordable.


----------

